# Cleaned out my computer - now nothing works!



## Endresen94

Yesterday i took out everything from my case, and cleaned the fans and the necessary components. When i booted it up this morning, Windows started and it looked like nothing had happened. When i start a new program, it instantly goes to "Not Responding" mode. Could anyone please answer me why this occurs?

Yes i took out my motherboard and cpu, but i have built computers before, so i know how to install them.


----------



## wolfeking

check to ensure that all of your data and power cables to the hard drives are properly connected and non damaged.


----------

